

Debian Linux Release (16.08.1993), tomorrow is the 20th birthday - conductor
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.development/msg/a32d4e2ef3bcdcc6

======
conductor
Slackware, FreeBSD and NetBSD have already celebrated their 20-th birthday
this year. Red Hat Linux will be 20 in november 2014.

